# Urgent Fry Question



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can fry be without a filter for a little over a week? Like in a bowl with constant water changes or something. I'm going home for spring break and and just had a batch of fry born today (only 3 survived) and I don't know what to do with them.:-?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go to kmart get a plastic bin and a battery powered air pump, put a sponge filter in and take them home with you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can replace filtration with water changes, they do this in Asia, constantly filling the tanks with river water. But where are you gonna get a automated supply of heated, dechlorinated water in a dorm room? You can skip filtration for a week with a chemical like Prime to control the ammonia but getting oxygen into the water is essential.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can keep 3 fry in a big wide bowl without a filter for a week, but how are you going to feed them? That's your biggest problem. If they starve, not much else matters.


----------



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have fry food, thats not a problem at all.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, I get it; you're taking them with you. For some reason I thought you were leaving them behind in a bowl while the power was turned off in your dorm.


----------

